# Point d'interrogation apparait au démarrage sur un dossier finder



## biko (24 Décembre 2007)

voila j'ai eteins brutalement mon powerbook 12 en pressant le bouton power pendant 3sec alors qu'il etait plein téléchargement, le lendemain souhaitant l' allumé la pomme Apple est présente et le démarage prend du temps puis un dossier apparait avec le logo du Finder et un point d'interrogation puis l'ecran devient bleu et plus rien ne se passe pouvez vous m'aidez svp merci...


----------



## pierre22 (24 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Le mac ne trouve pas le système.
As tu installé un soft ou un nouveau périphérique ?


Réparer les autorisation, et le disque.

Voir ici http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html
Cordialement


----------



## biko (24 Décembre 2007)

nan juste de trois logiciels en plus et rien d'autre, en fait il etait en plein téléchargement de film et de musique a mon retour il ne voulait plus s'eteindre (planté) je l'ai donc éteint sauvagement et depuis plus rien, a l'allumage il se met a tourner puis un dossier apparait et clignote avec le logo du finder et un point d'interrogation....et plus rien


----------



## biko (24 Décembre 2007)

il n'y a rien concernant mon problème sur le lien que tu m'as donner...


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2007)

Tu peux déjà essayer de démarrer en maintenant la touche alt, et voir si ton disque système apparaît, puis le sélectionner et espérer qu'il va démarrer dessus.

Sinon, regarde cette page :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58042-fr


----------



## pierre22 (24 Décembre 2007)

biko a dit:


> il n'y a rien concernant mon problème sur le lien que tu m'as donner...




Si, les méthodes de réparation des autorisations. Mais le lien de paski est plus complet en effet


----------



## biko (24 Décembre 2007)

en fait je viens de reessayer (car la je me trouve dans un cyber) et le truc c qu'au démarrage la pomme apparait ainsi que l'indicateur de chargement, tout ce ci prend du temps jusqu'a ce qu'apparaisse la fameuse page bleue avec la souris qui est active et rien d'autre... pour le lien de paski merci mais bon je n'ai ni cd d'installation ni autres accessoires demanders, je vais quand mm essayer "alt au démarrage"
mais pour ce diagnostic quels en sont les conséquences ?


----------



## pierre22 (27 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Tu peux toujours tenter de démarrer en pressent la touche S.

(lire ci dessous le lien d'une page du site que je t'avais donné).

http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html

Cordialement


----------

